# install both jdk15 and jdk 16 from port



## cuongvt (May 15, 2009)

do I will have conflict etc problems when install both jdk15 and jdk 16 from ports?

regards


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2009)

They each install in their own directory so you should be able to install them both.


----------



## ale (May 15, 2009)

cuongvt said:
			
		

> do I will have conflict etc problems when install both jdk15 and jdk 16 from ports?


No.


----------

